# steering column locks under accelleration



## joseph (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a 2006 6spd GTO and am experiencing a couple of anomallies. At times when I strike a bump the radio will come on. Then a couple of times when accelerating agressively, while turning, the steering column will lock! Disconcerting to say the least. As soon as I back off on the accelerator the steering unlocks? The only commonality I can find is in the electrical controls in the steering column and the ignition switch. Problem seems to be post minor fender bender, car turned into left front fender, and the bumper skin and left headlight were replaced. I'm in Canada and as the model was never sold here there are few resourses such as manuals. Wondering if anyone else has experienced momentary column lock or has any insight. Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does it have headers?? Maybe they are contacting the steering shaft?


----------



## joseph (Mar 12, 2013)

no headers. Car is completely stock with 32,000 klm


----------



## EDISKRAD EHT (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you looked at the steering linkage and see if anything is close to it?


----------



## joseph (Mar 12, 2013)

It is the steering lock mechanism that is locking up momentarily; why is the question. As I understand it when you shut the ignition electricity from the system is interupted to the lock securing it. My problem seems to be the interuption of current while the ignition is on. Where in the system it's occuring is the question. Have an appointment with a GM dealership next week; with no more Pontiac and the GTO never being available in Canada I guess I'm in for sticker shock!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

It sounds to me as if the steering problem is being cause by shifting parts due to torque rather than the steering mechanism. It'll be interesting to learn the cause.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The steering lock is mechanical. It locks on the turning of the lock tumbler.
It has no electrical contact.

Larry


----------



## joseph (Mar 12, 2013)

just finished having a GM dealership go through the goat; I won't say it was expensive but someone has more than one mercedes payment made on my behalf! Conclusion; Yes the steering lock is mechanical and no, there are no problems evident. The chassis, suspention, rack, brakes were all checked off. No answer! Not the result that I was looking for. At this time I am at a loss; the problem is intermitant and only seems to appear at extremely inappropriate times ie. when accelerating into a gap in traffic. Short of a total strip down forensic on it I have no idea on how to proceed. Will let everyone know if the "gremlin" is found. Thanks for the input.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Something with the power steering? Fluid? Belt slip?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If it were me, I'd replace the lock cylinder.
Radio coming on when hitting a bump... In the steering wheel are buttons. I believe you can turn the radio on by hitting one of the buttons. Locking and radio coming on.... both share the steering wheel. Judging by this I'd think the issue is in the column. Steering locks when key is pulled and wheel turned. The lock mechanism controls this. Would seem to me since they both share the column the issue would be in there. 

Many who have many keys and such on their key chain .... this adds weight. The weight pulling downward on the key eventually will begin to wear in the tumbler. Then they have issues and don't know it. Before they know it the key is beginning to catch, the tumbler wears and locking happens they can't turn the key etc. Spray DRY teflon spray in the cylinder or graphite. DO NOT use WD 40 or other sprays they attract dirt and lint and then ya have a gooey mess.

Try spraying the inside of cylinder with what I described and see if this solves the issue. If it doesn't then opt for a new locking cylinder.


----------



## joseph (Mar 12, 2013)

GTO Judge; That was my thoughts, had to be in the column. Dealership pulled it apart and found nothing. Funny thing though, since it was looked at I have not experienced the gremlin. Not alot of miles though so time will tell. Maybe, just maybe if all the stars are aligned they corrected the fault just by disassembly and reassembly? Would be nice....


----------

